# Hauntcast airs Friday



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet can't wait to tune in.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Looking forward to listening! 

Check it out, gang!


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds great! I'll be listening! I'll try and give some input after listening on Friday.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The show is up. Great job Chris! Johnny Thunder and Zombie-F were great too.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Where do I find Hauntcast?


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauncast is alive! It is available for free streaming or download at HauntCast.net .
It is still being reviewed by iTunes for submission and should be available there by tomorrow. I want honest critiques of the show. I'm a big boy I can take it.

Larry, I plan to interview you in the future. I'll be in touch.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, Larry! I appreciate the positive comments and feedback.

Congrats again, Chris - great show and great job!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome show. That Johnny Thunder is a smooth talker isn't he.. He knows his stuff. Good job man.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Just got done listening. I loved it! It was a great way to get my Halloween fix while I did chores in the house. 

The story of Skull and Bones was fascinating. What a terrific ending. The songs were a hoot! Especially "_It's Halloween..." _The interviews were very informative. Zombie-F sounds like a great guy. Loved his comment about us Halloween freaks (_we are considered weirdos 11 months of the year and a hero the other month_). LOL! So true. Johnny Thunder's insight on movies was very helpful. 

All-in-all, I loved it and will be tuning in next month.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Great stuff! Just finished listening in.....Love the Skull and Bones story, music was fun, JT and Zombie F were enjoyable. Thanks for helping me pass an uneventful Friday at work! Looking forward to the next broadcast. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks again for the positive feedback from everyone - greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

My supporting cast made me sound good. They really helped make the show. 
JT, once again... fantastic job.

I hoping for a lot of input from members of this forum for future segments. I have many members already in mind for future interviews. Thank you in advance for your support.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Put MR THUNDER ON every WEEK!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Very excellent, well spoken show. For the first show, it was awesome, very proffisional. I cant wait to hear more.
Thumbs up to ya.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Toetag, Johnny will be with us every week, you can count on that.

There seems to be a problem with the comment link form on the site. If you tried to leave a comment you received an error message saying that you are blacklisted. That is not the case and we will have that fixed ASAP so you can post comments on the site. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

The comment link on the site now works. It is also now available on iTunes. It is free of course. If you subscribe to the podcast it automatically downloads the show each time we launch one.
The next show airs 1/2/09. I will have your Master Crypt Keeper Larry on the 3rd episode.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Great! I look forward to it.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I am finishing up the next episode of Hauntcast. It airs this Friday. It's more twisted than the last.
Larry will be on show 3.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Well - believe it or not - I'm back for show number 2! LOL. 

Tune in on your magical thinking box on Friday to hear the latest from the crew!


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

I am glad to hear you are doing another one. Again, I loved the first one, are there future plans for voice mail(s)?


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hauntcast show 2*

Hauntcast episode 2 is available tonight 01/01/09. This episode is jammed packed with treats: haunt interviews, news, reviews, music etc... Enjoy!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Look forward to it. Im sure it's gonna be great.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep, another awesome podcast.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Just listened to Hauntcast show #2. My wife and I loved It. Really like the part on horror and terror. Can't wait to hear next one.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks all! Email friends that are into Halloween, help spread the word. 
Scourge, voicemail messages are coming soon. People will be more inclined to give input if they can call in.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 3 is releasing an all new episode January 30th. The dungeon will be wall to wall with Master crypt keeper Larry McKenzie, Revenant, Johnny Thunder, Okatu, and more.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

It's going to be a sweet show. Can't wait to hear Larry tell all. Ha Ha


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey djchrisbaker!! Spookilicious here. I have someone I would like you guys to interview and I think the other forum members here would love to hear from. His name is Bear and he is a member here. Ill e-mail you at [email protected] with more info, but in the mean time please consider him for one of your segments I really think he would have a lot to offer to a show like yours *


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Boo I missed it


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Junit,
It is podcast show not a live show being that you can download it or stream it and listen anytime. You can listen to show 1 & 2 right now by going to www.hauntcat.net and clicking the play button or download it to your computer and listen with your media player. You can subscribe to the podcast on the home page or thru iTunes and it will automatically download a new episode each time one is realased. 
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey all you cool ghouls -

The next show is supposed to be dropped next Friday, January 30th, featuring - among other horrific tidbits and frightening whatnot - an interview with your Master Crypt Keeper Larry - 

but my sources say it may - just may - come out sooner 

Be sure to check it out, gang!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Excellent....I love listening to this when I'm working on props....You guys are doing a GREAT JOB!!!!....Keep up the good work and look forward to the next podcast...(You guys need a tagline I can insert right here)....ZR


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh sooo looking forward to it. Sooner you say? 
JT, will you give us a heads up if it does? Right???

Rock on Larry, can't wait to here the wisdom and wizardry of what cya got to say !


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright! Love the show!


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel stupid asking this, but when I hit the subscribe button I just get a window full of alot of words. I have itunes open but I am not sure how to subscribe. Itunes help says to paste the website into itunes, anyone know where you do that. Thanks for the podcast and help if possible, otherwise I will just listen to the show on the computer. Id rather have it on my ipod.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

You can always just drag the mp3 to the ipod...Open up itunes,click on the music folder for your ipod so all the music on your ipod shows in the list...I always have the folder of MP3s minimized so at this point I can maximize and then drag the mp3 into your list of songs....If it's on your desktop, just drag itunes off to the side so you can see the mp3 and drag it over that way......I don't remember how to save a podcast for automatic download but I have hauntcast in there so it does work....Good Luck!....ZR


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you clicking subscribe on the Hauntcast site or in iTunes. If you go to iTunes store and click on the podcast link and search for Hauntcast, you can click the subscribe button there and you should be all set. If that doesn't work contact me and I'll help you out.

It should air by Wednesday night, I'll let you know.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

djchrisbaker said:


> It should air by Wednesday night, I'll let you know.


Cool, bro, let us know.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 3 in Re-D is available now! This 2 part episode is over 1.5 hours of haunting goodness with your fearless leader, Larry Mac and hack master Otaku. Rev is back with theater of the mind and of course horror god Johnny Thunder. Spread the word.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Listening right now. Great show. 

Ok...so I am a much better webmaster and online dude than I am at giving interviews. I suppose that I get a little stage fright. But hopefully all will cut me a little slack for stumbling over my tongue.

Keep up the great work Chris.

Larry


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright, I'll be sure to listen tomorrow  I loved the Revenant's addition and am looking forward to hearing Part II. I gotta say, I really dug what he had to say about Fear and the difference between Terror and Horror. *Super* helpful! Also can't wait to hear from Larry.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Chris - another great show!

Kudos also to Larry and Otaku - I enjoyed listening to their interviews and learning more about them - and also dug Revenant's segment.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi (Jul 6, 2008)

Can I listen to these podcasts on my blackberry storm, anybody know?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

If it can play a mp3 then yes, it can...ZR


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes it does play mp3 n video has java the works but when I try and download the podcast it just closes it up if that makes sense


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Episode 3 got me through the worst part of my dead quiet work day today. Thanks!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

HJ, How did you try to download the show? Did you right click the listen now link and select download linked file?


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

This is great I had it playing all day at work! A great way to share our hobby thanks!


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Just finished listening to Hauntcast 3 part 1 and 2. Larry and Otaku did really good interviews. I like the segment on Fear and your haunt. And also the review on Trick-R-Treat. Good luck Johnny, on getting It released to theaters. 
Can't wait for next Show.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi (Jul 6, 2008)

Dj, I clicked on listen now and then on the download link of the cast I wanted to listen to. When I did this, the info collapsed.


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks dude, I got it now, I didnt know it was on Itunes.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know why that happened, but I just checked and it worked for me. It is available on iTunes and zune. You can also click the play button on the site and stream it.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi (Jul 6, 2008)

Dj, I tried again and when I clicked listen now I got a pop up saying not authorized to view that page. I then clicked subscribe and tried to download the link but got the same message. I am attempting to do this on the new BlackBerry storm. It would be awsome if I could listen to it on the go.


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

Just wanted to say great job so far Chris!!!! I have enjoyed the hell out of every episode so far


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey, I havent every used the podcasts in Itunes. How do I subscribe to this in my Itunes. I clicked on subscriped and tried different urls but everytime I click play in Itunes, it doesnt play anything. First it was my BlackBerry, now this lol I just wanna listen to these when im not home lol.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

hallloweenjerzeboi said:


> Hey, I havent every used the podcasts in Itunes. How do I subscribe to this in my Itunes. I clicked on subscriped and tried different urls but everytime I click play in Itunes, it doesnt play anything. First it was my BlackBerry, now this lol I just wanna listen to these when im not home lol.


I'm no expert on iTunes but I think I ran into the same problem you did. In Hauntcast's listing the word '_subscribe_' was there but it was pale and I couldn't select it. 

I went into the '_preferences_' on my iTunes player and realized that '_podcasts_' was not checked. I checked it and went back to Hauntcast's listing and now I could select '_subscribe_.' Hope that helps


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi (Jul 6, 2008)

There is nothing better than, browsing and posting on this site while listening to Haunt Cast lol. It gives another effect to browsing the site and I love it.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I just finished listening and it's another homerun! The show really keeps my Halloween juices flowing.

Imagine my surprise when my haunt was mentioned as an example of an ideal setup! Thank you so much! That really made my night


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I just released a promo for episode 4. The release date in Friday 2/27 featuring mache master Stolloween, the Top 10 most horrendous haunt names, Theater of the mind, JT's review of Friday the 13th, prizes and more.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Eagerly awaiting next show. Every one of Them have been fantastic.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ooooh, *prizes*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Happy weekend, everyone!

The next show is due out next Friday - February 27th - but again - if Chris - the madman who is large and in charge - gets it done before then, it will be out sooner.

Stay scary!


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome news!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep...been waiting all month for this.

The other 3 shows have been great!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, I know it seems like forever since the last show, but have no fear Hauntcast will be back by no later than the 27th. The show is almost finished. I am waiting on one more segment and I then will do the final mixdown. Hope to have to you by mid-week.
Episode 4 ~ The final chapter will include:
Mach Master Stolloween
Top 10 horrendous haunt names
Theater of the mind
Frigh Flicks and Horror reviews
Haunt news
Letters to the Garage with the prop men
Prizes
Music
a surprise guest
and complete and utter nonsense from your G-Host


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

.............and I hear it may be up mid-week if Mr. Baker gets it done


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*me minions*

Alright me minions, feast on the audio delicacy that is Hauntcast 4 The final chapter. Available at a web site near you.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweeeeet.....


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

It better _not_ be the final chapter....


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Baron Samedi said:


> It better _not_ be the final chapter....


I smell a *sequel* coming!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Shocking as that may be!! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

*IT'S COMING!*

Yes - it's true....... *Son of Hauntcast *- the 5th installment of madness - will debut March 27th featuring (among the usual insanity) Chris' interview with my very good friend and fantastic haunter – Ghostess Deanna!

Mark those scary calendars!


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Ugh, the 27th! Its like a cliffhanger at the end of the season, and having to wait 3 months to find out who died! I can't take it!!!! 

Ok, ok.... 2 weeks. I can try and hang on for that long


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Only a few more days until good taste is once again massacred for your entertainment!!!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 5 ~ Son of Hauntcast is available now at Hauntcast, Itunes and Zune featuring Revenant with Theater of the mind and News from beyond, Johnny Thunder with Fright Flicks and horror reviews, The prop guys with Letters to the Garage, Top 10, music, foolishness and an interview with Ghostess Deanna.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Amazing episode...great job everyone. Nice to hear Ghostess Deanna (everyone else too)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Another great show, Chris!!!

And always wonderful to hear from one of my favorite people - Ghostess!!! You rock, D


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Well if JT recommends I will have to jump on board and down load


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

(Yeah, not like I'm biased or anything )


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not biased either, I thought it was another fine episode! Chris, JT, Rev, Steve-O and Geoff put out real good! *chuckle*


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I have not been around the forum for the last 3 months too much as I been a little sick girl but I am back now!!!! I ran into this thread & I have a lot of reading to catch up on here but I thought I'm gonna check this out especially when I seen they interviewed some of my favorite haunters!

Man I flipped out....this is just too terrific....I loved it!! Chris you are a genius!!

the Muffster


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone once again. I'm still not sure why people listen, but I'm glad you do


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I have to agree, another great show!


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi (Jul 6, 2008)

How amazing is this, I'm typing this WHILE listening to HauntCast on my BlackBerry, yes I finally figured it out. Also, I amfollowing 
You on Twitter, kdrkid81 is my name on there, if you can please talk on there lol fawk hearing from Aston Kutcher or Puff Daddy, I wanna have convos with HauntCast lol.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Your friendly neighborhood Johnny Thunder swinging by to remind everyone that the next show - The Curse of Hauntcast - will be out in 7 short days!

Yup, that's right, the insanity that be Hauntcast returns in all of its devilish glory next Friday, April 24th!


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Bring it on. We can take It.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

OH, you'll get it all right! I just wrapped up my interview with the Mitchell's. Thanks Lynne and Shawn for taking the time. The show will be out no later than the 24th, maybe earlier if Rev gets me his segments this weekend.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't wait, another theater of the mind and garage of evil questions (whatchamacallit)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

It's best if you listen with your Re-D goggles on for every and all ep's.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hauntcast 6 available now!*

Hauntcast 6 ~ Curse of Hauntcast is available now at Hauntcast featuring G/Host Chris Baker, Revenant with haunt News from Beyond and Theater of the mind, the Props Guys with Letters 2 the Garage, Johnny Thunder with Fright Flicks & Horror Reviews, music, and an interview with haunt gurus Lynne and Shawn Mitchell.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay, I can finally get my fix!


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Best.....Hauntcast.....Yet.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Very funny stuff - a great show and a great listen, if I do say so myself lol.

Another great show, bruddah!


----------



## scary rick (Nov 10, 2008)

love the shows! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Great show, Chris!
At first I thought it was interesting that there seemed to be fewer...uh....PG-13 jokes this time, but then I realized I must just getting used to it  
At any rate, it was a great listen, and your interview with the book's authors was excellent! Rev, JT, and the GOE guys were also great, as always.
Keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Mr. C


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the support!
I am tossing around the idea of doing a smaller show midmonth, so Hauntcast would be bi-monthly. The mid-month show wouldn't have the full length show segments (Theater of the mind, Fright Flick, Letters to the garage). If I did this what should I add? Any suggestion for segments or content?
Please PM on suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

i think if you do go bi monthly put frightflicks in the bimonthly thing since it can get so long.


----------



## morgan8586 (Jul 23, 2006)

I think it is fine the way it is. Dont change anything. I think you guys are doing great. To me the best part is Fright Flicks. I dont think its too long, but then thats what I am interested in. Anyways, thats my two cents.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I like Fright Flicks... it's where I get all my new movie info!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Podcast 101*

I realize that not everyone is up on the latest technology and may not know what a podcast is or even how to listen to one. I spent some time today creating a Podcast 101 page on my site to answer many frequently asked questions such as "What is a podcast?", "How do I listen?", "How do I download a podcast?", and "How do I subscribe to a podcast show?".
Visit this link to get all your questions answered.
Hauntcast - Podcast Basics


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Great info Chris. Giving it to us straight, and to the point.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Looking forward to this Friday's show!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Show this Friday!!! Awesome, can't wait!!!!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 6.5 now playing! Featuring Interviews with Nox Arcana & Froggy’s, also Chris Davis and Leonard Pickle at Hauntcon.
This is a readers digest version of HC filled with interviews and call-in from the various Haunter conventions over the last month or 2. 
Episode 7 due out 5/29.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok gotta step in here and give Chris some feedback on the podcast. I am late in tuning into the shows. Currently I am on segment 3 and half to say I am giving you 5 Miller lites for creativity. Loving every minute of it. 

I would also like to see you do some video podcast. Make it a comedy of errors about Halloween. Would love to have some of your quests submit videos of their haunt, and then you talk about it on the video podcast, while you have them on the phone. 

Another idea for the show would be Halloween jokes. I am always in need of some good laughter. 

I have downloaded all the future hauntcasts, and spending each day on my lunch break listening. Keep up the good work, thanks for keeping up motivated.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

GP, I love the input. I'll see what I can come up with. I did set up a Hauntcast channel on YouTube which has a bunch of videos. The link is on Hauntcast - Podcast show for home haunters .


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Just got done listening to the last show, Hauntcast 6.5 _Circumcision of Satan_. heh  Loved it


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I've gotta be sick in the head...I just finished listening to this one...twice...in a row...

...

...and now the twitching's starting again...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Just got done doing our next Fright Flicks segment..........

New show will be up by next Friday 5/29 at the latest!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hauntcast 7 is now playing!*

The Scream Team is back featuring G/Host Chris Baker, Revenant with Theater of the Mind & News from Beyond, Johnny Thunder with Fright Flicks & Horror Reviews, The Prop Guys with Letters 2 the Garage, music, Top 10 ways to tell if you are a home haunter, and special Haunting Guru guests Chris & Jeff Davis from award winning Davis Graveyard.

BTW, Guess who one of our new sponsors is? .... Give up? ...... Halloween Forum. Thanks again Larry!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Another great show! GOE guys are just *tooooooooooooo* funny! hee....that was hilarious


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I have really enjoyed listening to all the podcasts, keep them coming, you have one faithful listener here in Mississippi.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey gang! It's baaaaaaaaaaaack...................
*
Hauntcast 8 :: Revenge Of Hauntcast

Hauntcast is out for revenge with Theater of the mind, News from beyond, Fright Flicks, Letters to the garage, Top 10 haunt terms, Mad Props for props, and an interview with Brent Ross of DC Cemetery. *


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey everyone –

Just a heads’ up that the next spooktacular episode of Hauntcast will be out this Friday, July 31 if not a day sooner........


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Hey everyone –
> 
> Just a heads’ up that the next spooktacular episode of Hauntcast will be out this Friday, July 31 if not a day sooner........


Yeah! I was just needing another fix.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool!

Yup, well check on the site tomorrow as sometimes Chris gets the show up a day early............but if not Friday for sure


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm hoping for sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 9 :: The bride of Hauntcast is loose! Starring the Scream Team: G/host Chris Baker, Revenant, Johnny Thunder, Steve O & Geoff, & ShellHawk. Yes meet our new Scream Team member Shelly who will be bringing you the Charmed Pot segment. Featuring special Haunting Guru guest Dave Bates winner of 2005 Haunt X award for best Yard Haunt.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Another great show man!

Great to welcome ShellHawk - great new segment :0)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Got my hoodie yesterday from Zazzle - great quality and cool graphics/logo. Can't wait to rock this thing


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

*Hauntcast 10 Promo*

Hauntcast will be back to play on August 28th featuring an Interview with the Sculptress of Scare LaurieBeast!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hauntcast 10 is now playing!*

Come and get it, Hauntcast 10 :: Ribbed for her pleasure is served!
Featuring the Sculptress of Scare LaurieBeast Franklin & Glen Blin of the East Coast Haunt Club Gathering.


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Just came across this and I'm hooked... didn't even study my Management book tonight because I was enjoying it so much.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Just subscribed for my iPod!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Chris!!! Bandwidth Limit EXCEEDED!!!!! I'm really glad so many are listening, but HELP! Hubby and I just sat down to listen and can't!

_"Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. "_


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn, I didn't think this day would come, but we maxed out the bandwidth. I'll contact my webmaster and get this fixed. It should be fine tomorrow (Saturday). Check back.


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

hauntcast is exceptionally great, and i listen to a lot of podcasts.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Welcome to Hauntcast kiddies. Hauntcast is dead-i-cated to the twisted home.....................sorry but sometimes that voice just pops in my head outta nowhere  Seriously.

Been trying to download 10 to my ipod but it's not going yet. I'll try again later. I LOVE the show. But why do my teenage kids always have to come in during the perverted parts.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast is back in business thanks to my web master. You are free to move about the dungeon. Enjoy your trip.

CHM, barricade the door!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Hauntcast said:


> Hauntcast is back in business thanks to my web master. You are free to move about the dungeon. Enjoy your trip.
> 
> CHM, barricade the door!



That's a great compliment to how entertaining you are; you've exceeded your bandwidith!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I finally got to listen to the new show - another great job! 

I really enjoyed the interview with LaurieB!


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

You guys pulled off another great show. Great to hear from LaurieBeast. love her sculpts. Can't wait for next one. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hauntcast 11 has just been released.*

Featuring an interview with the real Pumpkin King Tom Nardone of Extreme Pumkins.com, haunt community news, reviews of Halloween 2 and Final Destination, Top 10 women's costumes, and How 2 build a flying Crank Ghost as well as music, mayhem and more!.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Hauntcast said:


> Featuring an interview with the real Pumpkin King Tom Nardone of Extreme Pumkins.com, haunt community news, reviews of Halloween 2 and Final Destination, Top 10 women's costumes, and How 2 build a flying Crank Ghost as well as music, mayhem and more!.


Just got this on my iPod today! 

Edit: listened to it today! Excellent show! I love the Young Frankenstein outakes.


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

Darn. I'll be at Howl-o-Scream. Can I access it Saturday?


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Sbell, 
It is available now at Hauntcast - Radio Show for Home Haunters & Halloween Enthusiasts . It's a radio podcast show that is uploaded to the site on the last Friday of every month. I so once it's uploaded it is always available on the site.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Another killer show Chris! Get it? KILLER?! 

_...I crack myself up_


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

That was Terra-ble


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW bud thank you for such a show..you know what you should try..webcasting your shows..imagine if you could do that this month? That would be insane..the visuals of props etc people could get..let us know if you are going that route : )


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 15 :: Rebirth of Sick is now playing.
Thrusting Groin first into 2010, the Scream Team satisfies your Haunt cravings with Theater of the Mind, The Charmed Pot, Ask the Doc, Hauntcast Top Ten, Mad Props for Props, Fright Flicks, Music, Mayhem and an interview with Doug Ferguson the creator of the Flying Crank Ghost.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Will download, and listen now. Thanks


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

YEAH!!! And I'm in the workshop tomorrow. _perfect _


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I love Hauntcast and I am a regular listener.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I subscribe by podcast, so I don't miss anything.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*HALLOW HAUNTCAST!! Can't wait to download and listen! Way to warm up my winter!*


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

There are a lot of choices for Haunt Podcasts, but Hauntcast I look forward to the most. 

PS I hope the advice from the garage returns. Dr. Morbius is doing a great job, too.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Dr. Morbius, love your format! Funny as heck and informative. You totally belong on Hauntcast!

Great show again. The time just flies by when I'm listening.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I love hauntcast! You guys do such a great job, I love the interviews and the Halloween themed music that we all seem to have such a hard time finding. I am a few episodes behind though!!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*iTunes subscription to Huantcast*

If you have a subscription to Hauntcast on iTunes, you already know the feed doesn't work. I had to submit the new feed and there is a new listing for Huantcast on iTunes Hauntcast - Download free podcast episodes by Hauncast on iTunes. . Please subscribe to the new listing (with the new artwork) to get the latest episode and all the past episodes. 
Sorry for the inconvenience, but iTunes wouldn't just replace the old feed with the new.


----------

